# 2 Pics after waxing



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

Mom's lexus after i washed and waxed it [p21s] ... keen observers will find a "true" gem in these photos 



















camera: canon 50d
post processing: improved sharpness and contrast.

enjoy!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

I like how the wax accents the lines of your 3!!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Are you still living with your mom?  Nice wax job. :thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I'm going to give you my new M3 to wax and it's a black one Nice picture:thumbup:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice pics but how about you pull that bad boy into the sun for some money shots!


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the generous compliments. Yup, i be living with the folks at the moment, I was able to get a job near home [just out of college] but had no luck with my first preference [cali, thank you recession ].

Unfortunately due to massive rains the car isn't as pristine as it was when i took the photo. But i'll be sure to put up some photos when i wax my car.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

looks amazing thats one shiny car! is that an E46 i see in the reflection of the door?


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

Missmodena310 said:


> looks amazing thats one shiny car! is that an E46 i see in the reflection of the door?


yup yup


----------

